# Great Line Up For The Montreal Guitar Show



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

For its second edition, the Montreal Guitar Show has stepped up its programming considerably with Guitarmania, an all-new concert series featuring world class guitarists.

On stage, we’ll have a chance to see and hear virtuosos working in all musical styles: Frenchman *Pierre Bensusan*, who leaves audiences spellbound with his mastery of world music, jazz and folk; *Antoine Dufour*, rising young Canadian acoustic guitar and fingerstyle whiz; *Jim Hall*, a bona fide jazz guitar giant; *Michel Haumont*, another extraordinary French musician who cites John Renbourn, Chet Atkins and Marcel Dadi among his influences, playing alongside fellow countryman *Jean Félix Lalanne*, a supremely gifted and eclectic guitarist whose playing has been likened to “the beating of butterfly wings;” guitarist *John Jorgenson*, one of the pioneers of Gypsy swing in the United States; dazzling American guitarist *Andy McKee*, who’s been known to play one-handed and to use his instrument as a rhythm box; Montreal-born *Erik Mongrain*, a talented self-taught composer-performer and lap-tapping specialist whose idols are Michael Hedges and Montrealer *Don Ross*, the fingerpicking master and first repeat winner of the US National Fingerstyle Guitar Championship; Talented Montreal guitarist *Jordan Officer*, who performs with Susie Arioli and has also collaborated with Thomas Hellman and Richard Séguin; 20-year-old English fingerpicking phenom *Gareth Pearson*; the amazing Hawaiian *Jake Shimabukuro*, nicknamed the “Jimi Hendrix” of the ukulele; and *Martin Taylor*, described by Pat Metheny as “one of the most awesome solo guitar players in the history of the instrument!”All of these artists will also give a workshop as well as meet their fans at the Show. 

Additional workshops will be given by leading guitar experts, among them world-class luthiers such as *Rick Davis, William “Grit” Laskin, Tom Ribbecke, Jeff Traugott, Rick Turner and Ervin Somogyi*, as well as *Tim Brookes*, author of the bestselling Guitar: An American Life, *Jeff Doctorow*, a major collector of luthier guitars—Doctorow owns one of two Picasso guitars by Linda Manzer, the other belonging to Pat Metheny!—and *Georges Gruhn*, author, collector and leading vintage guitar expert.

Visit http://montrealguitarshow.com/accueil_en.aspxto book your stay and buy your tickets!


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

What tickets?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> What tickets?


the concerts are ticketed events. But affortable.

The workshops are free!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

im gonna try to be there as a family vacation overlaps  see you there.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I'll try to make it up there, sounds like a great event.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Visit http://montrealguitarshow.com/accueil_en.aspxto book your stay and buy your tickets!


Perhaps the forum should try to put together a group thing for that?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

If you do get a group together (or if you come alone) we have special rates on hotels starting at 60$ca. Not bad for downtown Montreal during jazz fest.

You can find the details and can contact us here http://montrealguitarshow.com/forfaits_tourisme_hotels_en.aspx

see you this summer!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Marnie and I plan on attending !!


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

The Missus and I are already booked into the Hyatt for Friday and Saturday night. When can I get tickets for the concerts... or is that still being sorted out?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my girlfriend and i plan to attend, perhaps with my brother and his (future) son-in-law (grin)!

hopefully we can plan a way to all meet up?

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Marnie and I are taking the train up from Toronto on the 27th. No plans on any concerts yet. We need to check into that. Would love to meet up with any of you during the weekend.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> The Missus and I are already booked into the Hyatt for Friday and Saturday night. When can I get tickets for the concerts... or is that still being sorted out?


All the details of where to buy your tickets are here. They go on sale on saturday.

http://www.equipespectra.ca/communiques/mgs/20080227[1].PDF


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

What? No Frank Marino? sdsre

This is a definite maybe, I would probably drive. The GTG sounds like a cool idea!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe I can mail out GC bumper stickers to all that are attending and we can paste them on our foreheads or something :banana:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> 20-year-old English fingerpicking phenom *Gareth Pearson*;


I made a big mistake here... I should have wrote «Gareth Pearson is a 19 year old Welshman!!!» Sorry Gareth


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought one ticket each for Jim Hall and Martin Taylor. I think the cost was $85 total with taxes and fees. I was hoping they'd be less since I expect they'll be solo guitar shows, but I guess that's the cost of bringing these guys over for intimate performances.

For some reason, the shows are not yet listed on admission.com or on pda.qc.ca but I called Place des Arts and bought on the phone.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Thinking real hard about making this into a weekend get away as well. The concert list includes Jake Shimabukuro who does amazing things with a Ukulele. Check out his stuff here. Very kewl.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

We're booked in for the Saturday and Sunday.

Hope to meet a few of you guys and gals there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So, how many of our members are actually attending in Montreal? Marnie and I will be there.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Me and the missus.


----------

